# Balmoral Resources (BAR.TO)



## JeffCourteau (Apr 9, 2015)

Once again in the small caps, what about Balmoral Resources (BAR.TO), they just entered production at one property and are awaiting permits for another one, and still exploring in other promising places. Many analysts praise their management, and they received a couple awards for their exploration activities in Quebec.

Personnaly I'd wait for the share price to go further down seeing its history, but since they now generate some cashflow, I think it may go up a bit with the statements to come while they ramp up production. What are your thoughts about this one?

Jeff Courteau


----------

